# Black Friday



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

I am going to spend my black friday shopping for blues and anything else that wants to bite my line. Josh and I and one of my buddies from work are going to launch out of the public ramp friday morning providing that it is open and if it isn't open we will go somewhere else.


Larry


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Good luck Larry hope u all get into some good ones


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope the 20-30 #'ers are catch one-get one free!  

Good luck :B


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah no kidding I hope the pigs are biting. The guy I am taking with me I have had on the river once before but dead in the middle of summer. We only boated like 3 fish that day and I caught the biggest at 18lbs. So hopefully the big blues will be banging the baits on Black friday.


Larry


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

any reports?


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

We only caught five fish. All channels between 3-10lbs.

Larry


----------

